# HTC Ethernet Adapter 9k



## jcfitz (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so I always used WiFi Tether 3.1-Beta for my tethering purposes. But this morning, I connected my Bolt to my laptop, to keep it chargged while I run tether, and do my occassional app play, and I see a new driver being installed. At first I thought I accidently allowed the Bootstrap/Verizon driver to be installed, but when the installation was done, it says HTC Ethernet Adapter has been successfully installed. I was like, okay, dont know what this is, so I try to start up my wifi tethering, and my computer is not connecting to the net. I disable the freshly installed driver, retry the software. Nothing. So I uninstall the driver, still nothing. SOOO, I restart my phone and computer, the HTC Ethernet Adapter driver is reinstalled, and then I automatically connect to the internet via my phone USB connection.

Basically, does anyone know what this HTC Ethernet Adapter Driver is? Who is it from? Google searches just respond back with its a driver from HTC. I am on Xdabolt v2.1, Sense 2.1. Nothing was updated on this ROM since I rooted and installed it back in January.

Also just noticed, while using this new driver, my 4G wont work on my phone, but for my computer.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe for the USB tethering? Really don't know but are you stock or rooted?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcfitz (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm rooted with xdabolt 2.1. But now today the driver is not working but my wifi tether app is. Oh well. Don't care as long as I can tether.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Could be an kernel issue. Does tether app say started with errors? If so then go an see if wi fi starts with error.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

I just saw this earlier today, I had this installed this morning for the ##DIAG code. It is for radio diagnostic use. (ie. QPST, CDMA workshop.)

You must have enabled the diagnostic mode by accident?

Google Search "for HTC thunderbolt DIAG drivers"

See my post on what I found after installing the drivers and using QPST: http://rootzwiki.com...tings-on-tbolt/


----------



## jcfitz (Jun 22, 2011)

The kernel has been on the phone since I rooted and flashed the rom, which was back in February. So I know its not a kernel issue. The wifi tethering app starts as normal, didnt/doesnt say anything about error, and I didnt enable Diag mode. But like I said earlier, this morning, I go hook it up to my laptop, the driver didnt install, and the wifi app worked. I prefered the wifi app anyway cause when that driver was installed, making my phone a modem, I would connect to a "network" on my laptop, but my phones data plan aka 4G didnt work, so I was not receiving email, app updates, surf the web...blah blah blah. Atleast with the wifi app, I can still get all that stuff. But either way, it went away, and I have no clue what it was.


----------

